# Food Allergy Test



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

Has anyone taken an *ALCAT* test? I was reading about it when I was searching for answers to fatigue, which indicated that food allergies may be a cause.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm not sure what a ALCAT test is, but i was tested for milk allergies this summer and the result was positive- meaning that I am allergic to the protein in cow's milk-- casien. I have removed it from my diet and I feel much better now! It kinda sucks b/c milk is in like everyyything, but it's better than suffering!


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont know what mine was called but it was a blood test that tested for the 7 most common allergens. mine came up mind positive to corn! Which go figures me becasue its one of the three foods that doesnt make me want to vomit. Im limiting my corn but not getting rid of it, i seem to handle it just fine and it was only a mild reaction. Dont know if its the same test but the one i had tests primarily for skin and respritory reactions. my doctor said there isnt a test for food that irritate the stomach or intestines







then again i have terrible insurance and have been lied to man y many times so who knows?XOXONatalia


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I just had the tests run (over 100). No big allergies.


----------

